# Hearth extension



## Hogwildz (Mar 31, 2007)

Well after tearing up the hearth extension I started, and putting down the micore 300 that Corie so kindly gave me, and a 1/4" layer of wonderboard,
I extended the hearth extension the full width of the hearth & out 24-1/2" from the existing hearth.
Just put first coat of matte finish sealer on the slate. Have 2 or 3 more, then grout, then a final coat of sealer.
Going to trim it in wood, maybe oak, maybe use a moulding I have been messing with. Not sure yet.
Slates are $16.00 and some change for 5 16"x16"at Home Peehole. I bought 3 boxes knowing slate & that there would be broken corners, ones with separating layers etc.
15 pcs did yield 9 decent ones. Sorry aint been around much, a bit on the antisocial side of things as of late. Even getting motivated to do the projects around here is a tough task lately.


----------



## MrGriz (Mar 31, 2007)

Glad to hear from you again Hogwildz!  I thought maybe you took a header off one of those high ladders you and Corie have been fooling around with.

The hearth extension looks great.  Some nice oak trim would finish that beautifully.

I hope everyting is ok.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice work HW.  Can't wait to see it trimmed out and when the rest of the hearth/mantle is all complete with the faux stone.  As you know, that black brick has got to go!

-Kevin


----------



## DriftWood (Apr 1, 2007)

Yah! I know the feeling get outside and do things, let the inside jobs slide, must be spring.. Nice job! It will look great when you are done, no more burn holes in the carpet.


----------



## Corie (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks good homie.  I was wondering where you had been.


----------



## Gunner (Apr 1, 2007)

I kinda like the black brick...you should get somebody to airbrush some skulls on that wall to match the Tats,  now that would be one bad azz hearth  :coolgrin:


----------



## Corie (Apr 1, 2007)

actually, that would be pretty damn cool.


----------



## begreen (Apr 1, 2007)

Lookin good Hog. That's a nice touch.


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 2, 2007)

Well I have 3 coats of matte finish sealer on it. Grout & trim it next weekend I hope. The Faux stone is going to be a while. Its expensive and I will prolly need about $900.00 to cover the materials. Then there is the time factor. I like the skull idea, I might paint a skull ver the mantle with flames around him. Hmmm, now ya got me thinking.
Where the step down is at the hearth, I might add some small strips of slate vertically between the lower & upper hearths.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a similar short hearth in front of the old fireplace and then a tile extension on the old floor. The hearth is all decent sandstone but the PO chose to apply white tiles to make up the required front hearth distance. It looks bad and several tiles are broken. I sure wish the old fireplace was at floor level so that I could just build a new hearth floor and set a stove on it.

Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## Harley (Apr 3, 2007)

looks good, Hogz! - Huge improvement.
Hope all else is going ok there.


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 3, 2007)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I have a similar short hearth in front of the old fireplace and then a tile extension on the old floor. The hearth is all decent sandstone but the PO chose to apply white tiles to make up the required front hearth distance. It looks bad and several tiles are broken. I sure wish the old fireplace was at floor level so that I could just build a new hearth floor and set a stove on it.
> 
> Thanks for posting the photos.



You have options. You can get rid of the tile and build up a new extension to match the existing. Trying to match whats there may be tough. You could also appply stone, slate etc to the existing & new extension. Then put that stove there. If you can picture it in your mind, it can be done.


Harley, thanks brotha, so much to do here and so little seems to get done.
I'm hanging in, been better, been worse. I do love my new home & land though.
Prolly whats keeping me sane at this point, or should I say somewhat stable.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks good.  I like the wood border too.  A bit of a lip might prevent a roller from rolling too far, but would it look good?  I'm not sure-in general flush always look good.  
I just finished the bathroom floor with marble.
Of course I didn't get good depth with the non-sanded grout I used in the 1/16" gap so I scratched it all out and started again-now that is a drag.
In my readings, which is all I know of tiling, I saw the suggestion that for porous stone they be sealed before grouting, which is what I see you've done.
I didn't know slate needed that much sealing.  Is it a penetrating sealer?


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 8, 2007)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Looks good.  I like the wood border too.  A bit of a lip might prevent a roller from rolling too far, but would it look good?  I'm not sure-in general flush always look good.
> I just finished the bathroom floor with marble.
> Of course I didn't get good depth with the non-sanded grout I used in the 1/16" gap so I scratched it all out and started again-now that is a drag.
> In my readings, which is all I know of tiling, I saw the suggestion that for porous stone they be sealed before grouting, which is what I see you've done.
> I didn't know slate needed that much sealing.  Is it a penetrating sealer?



Its a surface sealer. Trust me though, it did penetrate. The slate soaked the first coat up very well. After 3 coats its just right.  Will do one more after grouting. WHich is not on hold until the insert is done running again. Too much traffic & wood debris to chance grouting & having it messed up.


----------

